# Hi from the Ice Coast



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

welcome! There are plenty people here from the NY area who ride on ice just as you do. You are lucky to be from Albany, bigger selection of mountains to choose from


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

yup yup CNY in here, jiminey is fun, so is whiteface, have a great season!


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

HIGH... and welcome!


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

3* edge bevel
rain parka
hot pepper relish


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> yup yup CNY in here, jiminey is fun, so is whiteface, have a great season!


Jiminy's my home hill, go there a few times a week.  PM to hook up if anyone drops by. Still haven't gotten to Whiteface yet this year, but I have a friend up there and can crash at his place... makes for a relatively cheap board trip. :thumbsup:


----------

